# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Need New source of 15% Minoxidil-former Dr. Lee Patient

## pete2086

Hey Spencer and Guys,
I was a patient of Dr. Lee from Regrowth for 13 years. I was on 15% minox twice daily and avodart. I have been able to maintain but not gain a fairly full head of hair since I first began to thin at age 19. That was almost 18 years ago! So I guess it worked fairly well. People still don't notice my hair is not as thick.
Anyway Dr Lee is retired and I need a new source of 15% minox preferably with finasteride in the solution. I have always been as aggressive as possible with my treatment.
Any advice would be great!
Thanks so much guys!

----------


## Tracy C

You are better off sticking with 5% Rogaine foam and/or regular generic 5% Minoxidil.

----------


## pete2086

Hey thanks. Why is 5% percent better? Thanks so much for your reply.  :Smile:

----------


## Tracy C

Hello,

The thing is, those high percentage formulas are not any more effective than the 5% formula's you can buy at your local pharmacy.  In fact some of those blends had the possibility of doing more harm than good.  That is why the FDA shut them down.  Increasing the percentage does not make the medication more effective - but it does increase your chances of experiencing negative side effects.  Stick with Rogaine foam or generic 5% liquid Minoxidil from your local pharmacy.

Take care,

Tracy

----------


## howardroarke

Yes it's true. I have used 10 &#37; minoxidil mostly on my hairline , temples and vertex for 5 months on prescription from a doctor. On noticing my hairline getting thinner, I stopped usage after 5 months. My right temple is worse than when I first started and many parts of my hairline are still not growing hair. 
The temple loss is making me crazy as  it gives a wiggy appearance (thick hair on top and thinning and receeding temple angle)
I am not sure when this phase will end and thick hair will start growing out atleast in the areas lost from Minox 10% use  :Frown:

----------


## pete2086

Hey thanks Tracy,
I appreciate it. Spencer do you have an opinion on 15% vs 5%?
I have been on the hard stuff for a long time but have noticed no hair growth but I guess I have kept most of my existing hair.

I am running out of minox so I need to make a decision soon.
thanks so much!

----------


## WarLord

I see we are on the same boat. I was experimenting with 10-15% minoxidil for 13 months and although I regrew some hairs, my hairline is now in the worst state ever. It's been nearly 4 months since I quitted this stuff, but the density of my hair on treated places has got even markedly worse. I think that the shocked, overstimulated hairs need to "reset" now. At least I do hope, because there are no signs that my usual 5% concentration stopped working elsewhere. 

These concentrations are too strong for me, but at the same time, they work better than 5%. I don't understand, where you took the claim that 15% minoxidil doesn't work better. A garbage theory spread by certain "wise guys" from internet forums, I suppose?

But I would like to warn you that going from 15% to 5% may not be without problems. I was using only 10% minox every other day during the last months, and as you can see, I experienced a sudden shedding after stopping its use.

----------


## Tracy C

> I don't understand, where you took the claim that 15% minoxidil doesn't work better. *A garbage theory spread by certain "wise guys" from internet forums, I suppose?*


 Nope it's true.  When Upjohn was in clinical trials they learned that increasing the dose does not increase the efficacy - but it does increase the chances of experiencing the possible negative side effects of the drug.  This increase is unacceptable for safety reasons.  This is why the FDA shut down those providers who were selling high percentage blends of Minoxidil.

----------


## WarLord

> Nope it's true.  When Upjohn was in clinical trials they learned that increasing the dose does not increase the efficacy - but it does increase the chances of experiencing the possible negative side effects of the drug.  This increase is unacceptable for safety reasons.  This is why the FDA shut down those providers who were selling high percentage blends of Minoxidil.


 The clinical trials showed that 5&#37; minoxidil regrew 45% more hair than 2% minoxidil. Where is any study on 15% minoxidil? I myself regrew hair on 15% ******* Plus - the only time I actually regrew some thick hair on minoxidil! Guys, where you take such a crap?! You are a bunch of theoreticians quoting crappy studies that you didn't read properly or didn't read at all!

----------


## Tracy C

> The clinical trials showed that...


 Upjohn did more studies than just this one.

----------


## WarLord

> Upjohn did more studies than just this one.


 I see you belong to the gang of internet windbags, who have nothing to do except lurking about hairloss forums and spread "guaranteed information" for which they can't find a source.

----------


## Tracy C

Yes, one of us is a windbag...

...but it isn't me.

----------


## WarLord

> Yes, one of us is a windbag...
> 
> ...but it isn't me.


 Then quote the study that you base your opinion on. Otherwise shut up and stop visiting this forum. Nobody is interested in the crap with which you infect its visitors.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> Then quote the study that you base your opinion on. Otherwise shut up and stop visiting this forum. Nobody is interested in the crap with which you infect its visitors.

----------


## jjo

> Then quote the study that you base your opinion on. Otherwise shut up and stop visiting this forum. Nobody is interested in the crap with which you infect its visitors.


 
I'm always interested in what she has to say, that is what the forum is about ... everyone sharing ideas, questions and opionions.

Thanks Tracy

----------


## Tracy C

Warlord,

If you feel I am wasting your time, you are not worth my time.  I know I am right and you are wrong.  That is good enough for me.  I do not gain anything from this so I do not need to take it any farther.  Call in during the Bald Truth Talk broadcast this Sunday and pose your question.

----------


## mpb47

Nothing wrong with disagreeing but no reason for this to get uncivilized.
Now kiss and make up  :Smile:

----------


## WarLord

> Warlord,
> 
> If you feel I am wasting your time, you are not worth my time.  I know I am right and you are wrong.  That is good enough for me.  I do not gain anything from this so I do not need to take it any farther.  Call in during the Bald Truth Talk broadcast this Sunday and pose your question.


 And the link to the research you quoted...?

----------


## Davey Jones

I can't personally find a study comparing anything but the 5% and the 2% (and placebo, of course) either.  It's a pretty common question, so it'd be good to have a clear answer.  It's not unfair to ask to see a study (but without being a dick about it).

Does anyone know of a study they could link to or post that shows that the benefits of monoxidil diminish at or before 15%?

----------


## Tracy C

> I can't personally find a study comparing anything but the 5&#37; and the 2% (and placebo, of course) either.


 During Upjohn's research, they also tested higher doses of Minoxidil.  Every drug company does.  It is standard procedure to do so.  Since they found good reason not to pursue marketing higher dose blends, they did not include higher percentages in their FDA study.  There would be no point in doing so.  Anyone who truly understands how research works would know that.  How else do you think they determined the doses they submitted to the FDA?  They didn't pull it out of the air.

The important thing is Upjohn noted that higher doses primarily only increased the chances of experiencing the possible negative side effects and did not increase the efficacy in any significant way.  This is stated on every bottle of Rogaine that you buy.  This information alone should be more than enough for anyone who has even the slightest little bit of common sense.

All I have to say to Warlord is this.  It is your body.  Do with it what you want.  But do not recommend others to use any product that falls outside of what the FDA has approved.  Especially when we are talking about higher doses like this.  Doses high enough to cause harm.  Doing so is irresponsible and unethical.

----------


## WarLord

> During Upjohn's research, they also tested higher doses of Minoxidil.  Every drug company does.  It is standard procedure to do so.  Since they found good reason not to pursue marketing higher dose blends, they did not include higher percentages in their FDA study.  There would be no point in doing so.  Anyone who truly understands how research works would know that.  How else do you think they determined the doses they submitted to the FDA?  They didn't pull it out of the air.
> 
> The important thing is Upjohn noted that higher doses primarily only increased the chances of experiencing the possible negative side effects and did not increase the efficacy in any significant way.  This is stated on every bottle of Rogaine that you buy.  This information alone should be more than enough for anyone who has even the slightest little bit of common sense.
> 
> All I have to say to Warlord is this.  It is your body.  Do with it what you want.  But do not recommend others to use any product that falls outside of what the FDA has approved.  Especially when we are talking about higher doses like this.  Doses high enough to cause harm.  Doing so is irresponsible and unethical.


 And where are the studies?! They approved the 2% version in 1988, and the 5% version in 1997! Dear Tracy ABCD, you made these claims up. There has been no research on higher minoxidil versions. The experience of mine (and many others) clearly shows that the higher the dose, the better the results. If you actually bothered to read internet forums, you would know it as well. However, you are obviously ignorant of these experiences and the only reason, why you waste your time here on this forum is that you need to feel self-important about your presumed wisdom - at the expenses of other people, whom the higher minoxidil versions could help.

----------


## WarLord

> I can't personally find a study comparing anything but the 5% and the 2% (and placebo, of course) either.  It's a pretty common question, so it'd be good to have a clear answer.  It's not unfair to ask to see a study (but without being a dick about it).
> 
> Does anyone know of a study they could link to or post that shows that the benefits of monoxidil diminish at or before 15%?


 There exists no such a study. However, there exists a lot of jackasses lurking about hairloss forums, who lecture other people, how certain drugs should work. The most grotesque thing is that they often have no personal experience with the stuffs that they so passionately denigrate.

----------


## Davey Jones

> The important thing is Upjohn noted that higher doses primarily only increased the chances of experiencing the possible negative side effects and did not increase the efficacy in any significant way.  This is stated on every bottle of Rogaine that you buy.  This information alone should be more than enough for anyone who has even the slightest little bit of common sense.


 I don't really think it's fair to suggest the lack of common sense when someone doesn't trust the drug industry.  More effective or not, it could have easily come down to which most cost effective concentration would create results that people would pay for.  Up'ing an active ingredient to 15&#37; could be costly.  If they thought the addition wouldn't be justified by an equal or greater increase in revenue, they might not have been interested in pursuing that route.

I gather that you don't have access to the study directly, or you would have posted proof a long time ago to shut Warlord up.  Do you know of anyone who has purchased the Upjohn study (on this site or otherwise)?  Warlord and myself aren't trying to say you're wrong. We honestly just have a healthy skepticism and would like to personally see the numbers.  You battle with hairloss too, Tracy, so you know how important it is to live with a healthy skepticism of all statements while trying to wade through this industry.




> Call in during the Bald Truth Talk broadcast this Sunday and pose your question.


 This is very good advice.

----------


## bryceverest

I must respectfully disagree with Tracy on this one. 

There are several studies that have demonstrated a dose dependent positive effect, i.e. the higher the strength, the more hair grown.  The fact that Upjohn eventually made the 5&#37; available reflects this common knowledge.  A recent study regarding this is “Randomized clinical trial comparing 5% and 1% topical Minoxidil for the treatment of androgenetic alopecia in Japanese men” J Dermatol. 2009 Aug;36(8):437-46.  Most adverse reactions occur with any concentration.  I could not find comparison of 5% and 15%, but from the abstract below, you can see the reactions are about the same, and without statistical significant increase:

Minoxidil is efficacious in inducing hair growth in patients with androgenetic alopecia by inducing hair follicles to undergo transition from the early to late anagen phase. Although the efficacy of 1% topical minoxidil has been confirmed in Japan, no controlled study of 5% topical minoxidil has been conducted using male Japanese subjects. The objective of this trial was to verify the superiority in clinical efficacy of 5% topical minoxidil to 1% topical minoxidil in a double-blind controlled study with male, Japanese androgenetic alopecia patients as the subjects. The trial included 300 Japanese male patients aged 20 years or older with androgenetic alopecia who were administered either 5% topical minoxidil (n = 150) or 1% topical minoxidil (n = 150) for 24 weeks. The mean change from the baseline in non-vellus hair/cm(2), the primary efficacy variable, was 26.4 (n = 142) in the 5% topical minoxidil group and 21.2 (n = 144) in the 1% topical minoxidil group at 16 weeks, the main time point for the evaluation. The difference between the groups was significant (P = 0.020). The incidence of adverse events was 8.7% (13/150) in the 5% group and 5.3% (8/150) in the 1% group, with no significant difference between the groups (chi(2)-test: P = 0.258). Our findings confirmed the superiority of 5% topical minoxidil to 1% topical minoxidil in treating Japanese men with androgenetic alopecia.


Studies discussing adverse Minoxidil side effects that I have found usually identify skin reactions of various kinds.  For example, in the study “Minoxidil use in dermatology, side effects and recent patents”, it was found that “The most common adverse reactions of the topical formulation are limited to irritant and allergic contact dermatitis on the scalp “  There are also reported reactions that are more concerning, such as central chorioretinopathy from 2% Minoxidil topical use, or lung effusion with 2% Minoxidil use in a patient with kidney failure.  All the adverse events that I could find occur from all dosages, i.e. 2%, 5% and even 1%.  This would make sense, since most reactions are not dose dependent, but instead tend to be time/dose dependent.  In other words, if your body doesn’t like it, it will eventually react to it.

Pharmaceutical companies like Upjohn are in the business of making money.  I don’t think they would stop because of concerns about patient harm without significant force, i.e. a study clearly identifying a problem, that would force them to stop making money.  I have also investigated, and many sources discuss the known difficulty in formulating high strengths of Minoxidil.  Apparently, the company initially made 2% Minoxidil because they could not get the strength up much beyond this.  Once they were able to increase to 5%, they found it more effective than 2%.  Only a few companies have been able to get up to 10% or 15% without precipitation problems.  I would suggest that if Upjohn had the ability to produce 15% Minoxidil in a cost effective way, they would have.  With the patent gone, they must compete with generics.  Since they are still trying to make money on their 5% product, by promoting Rogaine Foam, I suspect they would not want people switching to 15% unless they were able to produce that too and compete. 

I too would like to see the studies supporting medical problems with 15% Minoxidil.  I too saw more growth with 15% while I was able to get it.  Until I see such a study, I would suggest that it is more an economic problem, with the patients like us caught in the crosshairs.

----------


## Tracy C

> And where are the studies?!


 You have grey matter.  Use it.  There is no separate study.  That does not mean the knowledge does not exist.  It does exist.  That knowledge was gained during testing of the drug to determine what doses would be safe.  It is the reason Upjohn designed there studies around 2% and 5% blends.  Again, you have grey matter.  Use it.

What you do to your body is your business.  Higher percentages present unacceptable health risks.  That is the reason providers of those high percentage blends were shut down by the FDA.  No other reason.  That is enough reason.  Now stop this nonsense.  Call in to the broadcast on Sunday and pose your question.

----------


## Tracy C

bryceverest,

The Bald Truth Talk show is broadcast on Sunday at 8:00pm eastern time.  Call in during the show and talk it over.

----------


## WarLord

> You have grey matter.  Use it.  There is no separate study.  That does not mean the knowledge does not exist.  It does exist.  That knowledge was gained during testing of the drug to determine what doses would be safe.


 And the source of this information is....? Oh, don't bother to reply. You have no source. You made it up.

----------


## WarLord

> I must respectfully disagree with Tracy on this one. 
> 
> There are several studies that have demonstrated a dose dependent positive effect, i.e. the higher the strength, the more hair grown.  The fact that Upjohn eventually made the 5% available reflects this common knowledge.  A recent study regarding this is Randomized clinical trial comparing 5% and 1% topical Minoxidil for the treatment of androgenetic alopecia in Japanese men J Dermatol. 2009 Aug;36(8):437-46.  Most adverse reactions occur with any concentration.  I could not find comparison of 5% and 15%, but from the abstract below, you can see the reactions are about the same, and without statistical significant increase:
> 
> Minoxidil is efficacious in inducing hair growth in patients with androgenetic alopecia by inducing hair follicles to undergo transition from the early to late anagen phase. Although the efficacy of 1% topical minoxidil has been confirmed in Japan, no controlled study of 5% topical minoxidil has been conducted using male Japanese subjects. The objective of this trial was to verify the superiority in clinical efficacy of 5% topical minoxidil to 1% topical minoxidil in a double-blind controlled study with male, Japanese androgenetic alopecia patients as the subjects. The trial included 300 Japanese male patients aged 20 years or older with androgenetic alopecia who were administered either 5% topical minoxidil (n = 150) or 1% topical minoxidil (n = 150) for 24 weeks. The mean change from the baseline in non-vellus hair/cm(2), the primary efficacy variable, was 26.4 (n = 142) in the 5% topical minoxidil group and 21.2 (n = 144) in the 1% topical minoxidil group at 16 weeks, the main time point for the evaluation. The difference between the groups was significant (P = 0.020). The incidence of adverse events was 8.7% (13/150) in the 5% group and 5.3% (8/150) in the 1% group, with no significant difference between the groups (chi(2)-test: P = 0.258). Our findings confirmed the superiority of 5% topical minoxidil to 1% topical minoxidil in treating Japanese men with androgenetic alopecia.
> 
> 
> Studies discussing adverse Minoxidil side effects that I have found usually identify skin reactions of various kinds.  For example, in the study Minoxidil use in dermatology, side effects and recent patents, it was found that The most common adverse reactions of the topical formulation are limited to irritant and allergic contact dermatitis on the scalp   There are also reported reactions that are more concerning, such as central chorioretinopathy from 2% Minoxidil topical use, or lung effusion with 2% Minoxidil use in a patient with kidney failure.  All the adverse events that I could find occur from all dosages, i.e. 2%, 5% and even 1%.  This would make sense, since most reactions are not dose dependent, but instead tend to be time/dose dependent.  In other words, if your body doesnt like it, it will eventually react to it.
> 
> ...


 Yes, the problems with achieving higher concentrations were the main limiting factor. Actually, I regrew no hair on 2% minoxidil (only blonde fuzz), I regrew few thin hairs on 5% minoxidil+retin A, and these thin hairs turned into thick black trees on ******* 15% Plus. 

Innumerable pieces of experience in the internet confirm the higher efficiacy of 15% minoxidil over 5% minoxidil. Unfortunately, they also confirm that the 15% concentration may be too strong for some people and cause dramatic telogen effluvium. I myself have been currently fighting the consequences of my 13-months' experiment with 10-15% minoxidil. The stuff regrew some new thick hairs, but completely destroyed my hairline. It's been 4 months since I stopped it, but my hair is still in the worst state ever. So much to the craptrap that there are no differences between minoxidil concentrations.

----------


## WarLord

What 15% minoxidil did you use, by the way?

----------


## mpb47

> [SIZE="3"]I must respectfully disagree with Tracy on this one. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Studies discussing adverse Minoxidil side effects that I have found usually identify skin reactions of various kinds.  For example, in the study Minoxidil use in dermatology, side effects and recent patents, it was found that The most common adverse reactions of the topical formulation are limited to irritant and allergic contact dermatitis on the scalp   There are also reported reactions that are more concerning, such as central chorioretinopathy from 2% Minoxidil topical use, or lung effusion with 2% Minoxidil use in a patient with kidney failure.  All the adverse events that I could find occur from all dosages, i.e. 2%, 5% and even 1%.  This would make sense, since most reactions are not dose dependent, but instead tend to be time/dose dependent.  In other words, if your body doesnt like it, it will eventually react to it.
> 
> Pharmaceutical companies like Upjohn are in the business of making money.  I dont think they would stop because of concerns about patient harm without significant force, i.e. a study clearly identifying a problem, that would force them to stop making money.  I have also investigated, and many sources discuss the known difficulty in formulating high strengths of Minoxidil.  Apparently, the company initially made 2% Minoxidil because they could not get the strength up much beyond this.  Once they were able to increase to 5%, they found it more effective than 2%.  Only a few companies have been able to get up to 10% or 15% without precipitation problems.  I would suggest that if Upjohn had the ability to produce 15% Minoxidil in a cost effective way, they would have.  With the patent gone, they must compete with generics.  Since they are still trying to make money on their 5% product, by promoting Rogaine Foam, I suspect they would not want people switching to 15% unless they were able to produce that too and compete. 
> 
> I too would like to see the studies supporting medical problems with 15% Minoxidil.  I too saw more growth with 15% while I was able to get it.  Until I see such a study, I would suggest that it is more an economic problem, with the patients like us caught in the crosshairs.


 It may be a case of diminishing returns..that is the side effects outweighed the benefits. Along those same lines it could also be that after a certain % the results do not get any better.  So where are the studies?

Well in grad school they taught us that if something is not in a peer reviewed journal, then it didn't happen, doesn't exist, etc. 

But Upjohn could have done the studies, didn't like the results and just sat on them

This is just my guess only...

----------


## Tracy C

> You have no source. You made it up.


 The Bald Truth Talk broadcast is on Sunday's at 8:00pm eastern time.  Call in.

----------


## Tracy C

> I don't really think it's fair to suggest the lack of common sense when someone doesn't trust the drug industry.


 I can respect that.  However it is obvious that this person has no common sense.  I have no patience for tin foil hat talk.

----------


## Tracy C

> It may be a case of diminishing returns..that is the side effects outweighed the benefits.


 That is exactly correct - and that is the reason why Upjohn did not bother to design a study to submit to the FDA.  It had no chance of being approved anyway.  So why bother going through the expense.

----------


## Xandroxuser

The problem is, Tracy, you keep suggesting there may be harmful side effects from using 15% minoxidil but you don't say what they are.

----------


## Xandroxuser

I wonder what you guys make of this - in terms of the alleged harmful effects of 15% minoxidil.

Q. How safe is it to use a 12.5% Minoxidil Solution? 
A. It requires a serum concentration of 20 ng/mL of minoxidil to cause any hemodynamic or other systemic effect in the human body. Allowing for the average 1.4% absorption of minoxidil from topical application, a 5% minoxidil solution will result in 1.16 ng / mL of minoxidil in the serum and a 12.5% solution will result in a 2.9 ng / mL of minoxidil in the serum level. So, there is more than a 16-fold safety margin from the use of 5% topical minoxidil and a 7-fold safety margin from the use of 12.5% Minoxidil Solution.

----------


## Xandroxuser

It is sometimes said that topical minoxidil can cause low platelets. It would be interesting if people who had been using 15% minoxidil for a long time had a blood test and checked their platelet levels and reported them on this thread.

----------


## Xandroxuser

It would also be interesting for people using 5% minoxidil for a long period of time had their platelet levels checked and reported the results on this site.

----------


## Xandroxuser

It would also be interesting to learn of what the possible additional harmful effects are of women using 5% minoxidil as opposed to 2% minoxidil.

----------


## Tracy C

> The problem is, Tracy, you keep suggesting there may be harmful side effects from using 15&#37; minoxidil but you don't say what they are.


 You are conveniently ignoring the obvious to suit you.  What I said was, and has always been, that the chances of experiencing the possible negative side effects of Minoxidil increase when the percentage increases.  Now that is pretty straight forward but let me see if I can dumb it down for you...

The possible side effects of 15% Minoxidil are the same as the possible side effects of 5% Minoxidil - but the chances of experiencing those possible side effects increases with 15% Minoxidil.

Is that basic enough for you to understand it?  I hope so because there is no simpler way to put it.  If not, perhaps you should call into the show.  The broadcast is on Tuesday evenings at 8:00pm eastern time.

Yes, this time I am being intentionally condescending.  Usually when it happens it is not intentional, but this time it is.






> It would also be interesting to learn of what the possible additional harmful effects are of women using 5% minoxidil as opposed to 2% minoxidil.


 When a woman uses 5% percent Minoxidil, her changes of growing facial hair increases.  However, if she is also taking Spiro to treat her hair loss, the Spiro prevents that side effect from happening.

----------


## Xandroxuser

I fear very little is 'obvious' in this area. I am allergic to penicilin and to PG in minoxidil solutions. I believe that any administration of penicilin and/or PG will lead to unwelcome side effects for me - fever in the case of the penicilin; inflamed scalp in the case of the PG. If a user of 5&#37; minoxidil seems to be experiencing no side effects, you seem happy with that - assuming the person wants to use it for his appropriate MPB. However, if a user of 15% minoxidil prefers to use it because he experiences more hair growth (than the 5%), or believes it is helping him to maintain more hair growth, and he seems to be experiencing no side effects you are not happy with that.
I put my question another way. What 'side effects' are you claiming he might be experiencing, if he is not knowingly getting any side effects?
In other words, it is far from 'obvious', otherwise I would not be raising these questions.

----------


## Tracy C

> I put my question another way. What 'side effects' are you claiming he might be experiencing, if he is not knowingly getting any side effects?


 The side effects are listed on the bottle, in the information that comes with the bottle, on the outside packaging that the bottle comes in and on Rogaine's web-site.  Did you not read them?  Again, the side effects are the same but the chances increase when the percentage increase.  Just because he is not experiencing side effects with 5%, that does not mean he won't experience side effects at 15%.  In fact he is much more likely to experience those possible side effects with 15% than he was with 5%.

Now this is really really plain English.  It does not get any plainer.  Your argument does not hold water.  Call into the show and pose your question.

----------


## mpb47

Interesting tidbit between % and sides. Last year I was only using 2% then stopped for about 3 months beginning in Nov. Started losing a bunch of hair in March (due to both the lack of minox and hormone medication dr put me on).
Anyway I went back to Minox but went with 5% this time. I have pretty much confirmed this weekend (comparing May to current photos) that my vertex has been filling in at least on the left side. Not sure about right as that is where it was expanding but I believe it has at least halted. Also have been noticing for awhile now that overall my hair feels much thicker-lots more volume.

But last week I was having lunch with sister and an aunt. Last night my sister mentioned that my aunt was shocked how I looked. That I looked bad and my eyelids were droopy and my skin was gray. She said it because they think I am taking too many diet pills (I have lost almost 50lbs so far and the pill do help).
But I am sure the pills have nothing to do with the eyelid problem but rather it's the 5%. I am going to use 2% more often or just skip using minox here and then and see what happens. To be fair I do use a LOT of minox but that was because my vertex was expanding like crazy back in march/april. Anyway I don't see how you guys can tolerate 15% without it messing up your skin, but I am not surprised it is not approved. Do you not have any issues with 15%???

----------

